# Home for the Mentally Ill



## abraxas (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## SympL (Aug 27, 2008)

Good variety of tones and texture.
Don't quite understand the applied title.
Nice shot.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 28, 2008)

This shot reminds me of a dinosaur. Love the texture.


----------



## new2pics (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't get the title either.  It is a cool shot though.


----------



## scottdg (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool shot. You will have to clue us all in on the title.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a place where a nut can live.

Might make sense in context with some of my other psychosis-inducing work.




































& of course...


----------



## Foques (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the title refers to empty, crooked, tortured and broken structure (being it cave, building or mind)


----------



## SympL (Aug 29, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Just a place where a nut can live.


Ah, well, you are doing well with your photography. Hope that makes sense in context...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 29, 2008)

That cave house is neat, but the contrast hurts my eyes a little, but I htink it is just the natural contrast of the rock that does it.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 30, 2008)

Angst?


----------



## brileyphotog (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't take this personally, but #1 of the second post is the creepiest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 2, 2008)

brileyphotog said:


> Don't take this personally, but #1 of the second post is the creepiest thing I have seen in a while.



Thanks!!!  What you said is what I wanted to express with that shot.

None of the shots in this thread were meant to be 'pretty-pretty-feel-good' shots.  I wanted them disturbing and to cause feelings of angst and turmoil.

:thumbup:


----------



## tb2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice - though carved out of living rock it reminds me of Gaudi's Art Nouveau 'Casa Mila' building.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Alpha (Sep 2, 2008)

You know I was really hoping for an Arbus-style shot.

Nice, nonetheless.


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot of really cool ideas. Well done.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you tb2, alpha and resin.  I just need to do shots like this once in awhile to get them out of my system.

BTW- Love your signature Resin!


----------

